# How to have previews of videos?



## Matthew_T (10 Sep 2011)

I have seen other posts on here, having a link to a video. But as well as the link, there is a preview of the video (that you can actually watch). I was wondering how this is done.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Sep 2011)

I have seen many other posts containing links to videos, but with a preview of the video as well. I was wondering how this is done as I can put links in but not a preview. Advice please.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I have seen many other posts containing links to videos, but with a preview of the video as well. I was wondering how this is done as I can put links in but not a preview. Advice please.



See the attached screen capture. Click on the arrowed icon (insert media) and paste in the URL of the video.


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I have seen other posts on here, having a link to a video. But as well as the link, there is a preview of the video (that you can actually watch). I was wondering how this is done.



[*media]Insert Link [*/media]
Remove the stars. You can also press the media button on the GUI.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

Does that work with photobucket links?

[media]http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view¤t=PH53JLH-Closepass.mp4[/media]


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Sep 2011)

It seems not


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

[media]

[/media]


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

[media][/media]


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid1132.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fm562%2Fmonkeysnutscom%2FVideos%2FPH53JLH-Closepass.mp4">


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Sep 2011)

Upload to youtube and link it from there.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Sep 2011)

Don't worry MT, it never works for me either


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

[media]

[/media]


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

I would happily upload it to youtube but I cannot access it. I do have a youtube account as well. 

I will just put the link for now on then.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I would happily upload it to youtube but I cannot access it. I do have a youtube account as well.
> 
> I will just put the link for now on then.



Why can you not access youtube?


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Why can you not access youtube?



My netbook says that "404 Not found" for Youtube and Google. I need to take it to a computer repair shop because I have tried so many different things on the internet to try and sort it and it doesnt do anything.


----------



## accountantpete (11 Sep 2011)

If you are a numpty like me then you firstly copy the link of the video. Then when posting a reply instead of clicking on the "insert link" button you go along to the end of the row and click on the "Insert Media" button (which looks like a film screen).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> My netbook says that "404 Not found" for Youtube and Google. I need to take it to a computer repair shop because I have tried so many different things on the internet to try and sort it and it doesnt do anything.



Ouch. Many possible causes, far to many to go through here  Out of interest can you view a Youtube video from a link?


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

No, I have tried using Proxy Donkey but I can access Youtube but still not view the videos.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Sep 2011)

[media]http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view¤t=PH53JLH-Closepass.mp4[/media]

I'm going to stop trying and just put up with inserting links now.


----------



## Shaun (12 Sep 2011)

There are only a couple of media types/sites supported for BBcode media tagging at the moment.

When we move to the new software I'll be adding a larger range of media types/sites. This will mean you just post the link and the software will automatically create the inline preview (_and link to it externally_) for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (12 Sep 2011)

Some kind soul here told me this....

Find the YouTube clip and Copy the link name on the long thingy at the top of the screen

Type 

*[media]

*then *paste* the *link

*then type *[/media]

*Use no spaces between any of that*.

*It might work  


EDIT, EDIT, EDIT Ignore all that, it isn't possible to post Control Codes without them getting scrambled here.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Some kind soul here told me this....
> 
> Find the YouTube clip and Copy the link name on the long thingy at the top of the screen
> 
> ...



You can post almost anything you want!

HTML:

```
<a href='http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=active'>Today's Posts</a>
```

BBCODE:

```
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRFNKhNhhJQ[/media]
```

Just enclose it in code tags (use the *<>* icon above the post edit box).


----------

